# Any insight into the pre-drilled Aqueon Megaflow tanks?



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello everyone, putting my feelers out for feedback on this tank. Looking to upgrade my 4' 90g African cichlid tank with HOB filters to possibly an Aqueon
6' 125g with 2 pre-drilled areas along the back wall (2 holes in each area) so as to run a sump underneath. The black plastic shielding around the pre-drilled areas has several levels of slots to allow water movement.

Any comments w.r.t. this set-up?

Thanks in advance,

Ken


----------

